
Amazon’s Program to Spy on Workers’ Private Facebook Groups - rbanffy
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/3azegw/amazon-is-spying-on-its-workers-in-closed-facebook-groups-internal-reports-show
======
totetsu
Could a plugin be made for a private group chat that uniquely mangled all
messages, so that each participant got slightly different text, but that
didn't interfere with intelligibility, so that automatic logging when it was
leaked, could be traced back to the compromised participant.. it would have to
be something not easily guessed and corrected, like one participants e's are
replaced with 3s. It would have to be substantive, like a paraphrasing of
certain parts of the message with gpt3 or something..

